# I've had it with MarineLand.



## Phonic (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm running a 29Gal bowfront with a MarineLand Penguin 200 HOB which is supposedly rated for up to a 50Gal tank..
I've noticed that my filters last a week maximum.

My tank isn't overstocked and I don't overfeed.

I buy the genuine C size filters. The cost is killing me and will probably kill my fish if I don't do something.

The carbon in these things blocks up the black plastic backing and impedes water flow.

I called MarineLand and told them about it,
They didn't ask for a batch number to enable them to trace the problem.
I was told that if I send in my UPC they'll send another set out.
The girl on the other end of the phone said that she doesn't rinse the filters and just drops them into the HOB.

That's great - I'll send the UPC in, wait for the filters to arrive and in the meantime I'll explain to my fish that they'll have to do without filtration for a few weeks.
I could make the 25-mile trek to the nearest store that stocks C-size filters and start the whole process again but where do I draw the line?

This is getting out of hand. I buy 3 packs and this is the 3rd time I've had to spend 15 minutes rinsing the carbon out of 9 filters.
I understand that some carbon will come out of these filters but there's something very wrong here.

This is a picture of 10 seconds rinsing over a jug:










This stuff just keeps pouring out the back.
I don't crush the carbon and I'm simply letting the water flow over the filter, it's not like I'm using a pressure-washer to rinse these things.

I originally though the filters were just getting dirty, but I woke up this morning after replacing *another* filter to find out the Biowheel had stopped and tank-water was pouring from the overflow.

This was a new filter replaced only 2 days ago.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Quit using carbon. Save it for when you need it, ie removing medications, etc. There is no need to run it constantly.

Rinse your filters after a week. Don't replace them.

Filter "ratings" are for typical community tanks that are way understocked. Not cichlid tanks and I recomend(as do many others) 10x turnover in a tank--and I prefer this to all be hooked to filtration, not powerheads.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I stopped using the "rite-size" inserts altogether because the the cost was getting out of hand... and you have to replace it every two weeks regardless because the carbon will start to leach junk back into the tank.

Instead I started using just blue bonded filter pads and I cut it to size myself. Forget the carbon, it's not necessary. One pad lasted me close to 8 weeks... I just rinsed it out ever water changed and kept reuisng until it got really beat up looking.

I used a blue-bonded filter pad made by marineland... but ti was essentially the same thing as this...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4136+4231&pcatid=4231


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

those filter cartridges are JUNK.... first off the filter is a little undersized, it only has 1 filter slot. i ran a 350b on my 30g wich has the same filter cartridges as the 200 but it has 2 of them (you can actually run up to 4 but i dont see a point). that model would have been a better choice for a HOB.

second those filters never gave me more than one rinse, i would rinse them out and they would almost fall apart on the first rinse. by the second i had to through them out. what i did was go out and get 4 (in your case 2) aquaclear 300/70 foam mechanical filter cartridges. they drop in one on top of another in place of marineland "c" filters. since i did that i havent had to rinse them yet and they are infinitly reusable. should cost you maybe 5 bux max and youll never have to worry about cartriges again, just rinse and reuse.


----------



## Phonic (Jan 19, 2008)

Tried to call Marineland again. 
Surprise - their after-hours voicemail is full.


----------



## Lioncov (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is how I solve the problem. Take the old C size filter and remove the blue pad from the black frame with a razor blade. Then cut a piece of filter material such as the blue bonded pad to fit the black marineland frame. I use two rubber bands to hold the filter material in place. You don't need the carbon and the bonded pads will take many rinsings. I use them for months.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I do almost the same thing as Lioncov. I remove the pad with a razorblade, dump the carbon and pad in the trash and just use the black screen to keep things tidy in the filter. Behind the screen I use the pot scrubbies that you can get at any dollar store. Better filtration in my opinion and way cheaper. If I ever needed/wanted to use carbon, I'd just put it in some stocking and hang it in front of the return for a week and then chuck it. But I don't use carbon at all :lol:


----------



## Phonic (Jan 19, 2008)

Called Marineland again at 12:30
Spoke to Robert.

Was told that when carbon is delivered to the factory some of it gets crushed in the bottom of the bags.
This makes its way into the filters and people like me buy it.
There's nothing we can do about it etc.
Have some free filters.

Now, who wants to buy some Rite Size C filters?
j/k.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy the bonded filter pad on Ebay for CHEAP. I bought 2- 12" x 20ft rolls for 15 with shipping.


----------



## vjl110 (Feb 25, 2004)

The Marineland pads are horrible. I have a Emperor 280 on by 20 gal and the pads would clog
and overflow in a few days. After washing it would still overflow. I think they are made to wear out in a few days. However, I got some advice on this site. For 6 months now I stuff floss into the plastic container that came with the filter. I change the floss every week and I'm still using
the same bag of floss I paid $4.00 for in January. I'm looking for a sponge I can put in the container that can be washed and reused for months.


----------



## mairebrown (Mar 18, 2005)

I had the Emperor 400. The cost of the cartridges and the noise and the frustration of getting the impeller properly seated finally led me to buy a gorgeous, quiet, eheim canister filter. The Emperor was a real pain to clean, too. I can't believe I put up with that piece of [email protected] for so long. IMHO- between the cost of those cartridges and the extra energy usage of the emperor, a nice canister filter will pay for itself in no time. Ditch the penguin. You'll be glad!


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

vjl110 said:


> I'm looking for a sponge I can put in the container that can be washed and reused for months.


use the aqua clear sponges, the 300/70 sponges fir in place of the marineland C cartridges. the generic aquaclear sponges are on sale at thatfishplace.com for like a dollar a piece or they are 2.50 each at petco.


----------



## vjl110 (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks, I have the marineland "E" cartridges for the emperor. Do you think the 300/70 pads
can be made to fit in the plastic basket they give you. thanks.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) This might sound harsh, but I'd opt for a different filter. JMPO "T"


----------



## Phonic (Jan 19, 2008)

moneygetter1 said:


> 8) This might sound harsh, but I'd opt for a different filter. JMPO "T"


I got a good price on a Fluval 405.
Keeping the Penguin for my hospital tank, Marineland aren't getting another penny out of me.


----------



## mairebrown (Mar 18, 2005)

I used polyester quilt batting from the craft store. Extremely cheap and one bag is practically a lifetime supply. I would cut it to fit and replace it often. Make sure you don't get "flame-resistant", though.


----------

